# "i wanna go fast!"



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

to quote ricky bobby...

http://www.foilkayak.com/


time to go fast troll some illanders for 'hoos in a yak.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats neat now all ya need to be is thin as a runway model, have the balance of a high wire act water like glass and ya have it made  

As my one bud said to me "I guess there is a butt for every saddle out there" and they sold "Pet Rocks too"

I ain't putting it down but one question WHY?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dude... what am I gonna do with that yak when I get fat and old...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> I ain't putting it down but one question WHY?


obviously designed for racin- not fishin


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Doesn't seem to fishermen friendly


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Looks like a great way to troll for barracuda. 

<embed type="application/x-mplayer2" src="http://www.foilkayak.com/videos/FlyakSprint02.wmv" name="MediaPlayer" width=320 height=240></embed>


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

definitely not fisherman friendly, but i thought the video was pretty crazy and i didnt have a report or anything else worthy of a post.

hope to have one tomorrow evening though..


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I saw one of theses at a Paddle Sports show, both of those guys are competetive surf skiers.

Just yell "Shark" and I can make my redfish 14 do that.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> dude... what am I gonna do with that yak when I get fat and old...


you get that YAK, you won't get fat, or old...and i don't see any rod holders anyway...


----------

